# @: at sign



## dihydrogen monoxide

How do you call this sign @ in your language?


----------



## LucíaV

Hi,
In Spanish we call it "arroba".
In English: "at".
In Italian: "chiocciola".
Regards


----------



## DearPrudence

In French there are several names.
Personally I use & hear this one more frequently:
"*arrobase*"

Apparently (see here), the others are:
*arrobe*, *arobase*, *arobas*, *arrobas*, *arrobase*, or sometimes *a commercial*


----------



## galtzagorri

In Basque it's called "*a bildua*", literally "a envuelta" in spanish.


----------



## sokol

In Austria what is used most is *"et"*, that is the same as in English but pronounced with an only slightly open /e/.

What is also _known _but hardly used _ever _at least in Austria is "Klammeraffe" and other versions (see Wiki link); these according to German Wiki are "German slang" and probably (still?) are in use in Germany, that I cannot decide - my German business contacts never use them, they all say "et" like Austrians do, but this does not mean that they aren't probably used in German slang.


----------



## Hakro

The official name in *Finnish* is _ät-merkki_ (at-mark). 
An unofficial but quite common is _miuku_, as some people pretend to see there a sitting cat with a long tail.


----------



## Natabka

Oh, in *Ukrainian*, we use mostly names of animals 

собака/собачка (dog/doggy)
жаба/жабка (frog/froggy)
вухо (ear)

-therse are the most widespread.


----------



## Kanes

In Bulgarian... _kliomba _=D


----------



## madshov

In Danish snabel-a. Lit. trunk-a


----------



## sabrinita85

In Italian: _*chiocciola*_


----------



## mietagosia

It's funny how in Polish we call it "małpa" which literally means "monkey". Don't ask me why, I really don't know . Cheers!


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: arroba.


----------



## Encolpius

Czech: zavináč

Hungarian: kukac


----------



## dn88

mietagosia said:


> It's funny how in Polish we call it "małpa" which literally means "monkey". Don't ask me why, I really don't know . Cheers!



Probably because of that long "tail" it has.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

dn88 said:


> Probably because of that long "tail" it has.


 
In Slovenian it's afna, which is from German Affen which means ape in German, but in Slovenian it's monkey because Slovenian doesn't distinguish between monkey/ape.


----------



## Hulalessar

The name in various languages can be found here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_sign


----------



## kusurija

Encolpius said:


> Czech: zavináč
> 
> Hungarian: kukac


 
In Czech: zavináč  (Yes, I confirm) (rolled pickled hering  ) (other, less often used names: salamander, at, prasátko(little pig))

In Lithuanian: eta (maybe came from English - no other meanings) (homonymous (but not the same word with other meaning) is the 7-th Greek's alphabet letter *Η η *name - the accent is different)*.
*


----------



## Nanon

Some more @'s here.


----------



## filoutjie

I like the Dutch "apenstaart" (monkey/ape tail) because@ looks like a little monkey with its tail wrapped around it.


----------



## javiskefka

In Korean, it's called a 골뱅이 (golbaeng-i), which is the name for a mollusk's spiral shell.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> In Austria what is used most is *"et"*, that is the same as in English but pronounced with an only slightly open /e/.
> 
> What is also _known _but hardly used _ever _at least in Austria is "Klammeraffe" and other versions (see Wiki link); these according to German Wiki are "German slang" and probably (still?) are in use in Germany, that I cannot decide - my German business contacts never use them, they all say "et" like Austrians do, but this does not mean that they aren't probably used in German slang.


Until the 80s "Klammeraffe" was the predominant word in Germany. Since SMTP addresses have become popular (early 90s) it has become more natural to say "at", rather close to English just a bit less open. We differentiate between and closed "e"s more than Austrians. Therefore I wouldn't transscribe it as "et" but as "ät".


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese (at least in Taiwan), we call it 小老鼠 (small mouse).


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese, it's called アットマーク(atto maaku/at mark) or なると(Naruto). The former is more popular.


----------



## SuperXW

Messquito said:


> In Chinese (at least in Taiwan), we call it 小老鼠 (small mouse).


In Mainland China, 小老鼠 is not applicable. It is colloquially called 圈a, literally "circle a".


----------



## spindlemoss

In Welsh it's *at*, which is a native pronoun meaning "to (a person), towards".


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _arrova_ or _rova_

The name comes from a former mass unit, whose symbol was the current at sign, nowadays equivalent to ≃ 10-15 kg, depending on the Iberian region.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Παπάκι»* [paˈpaci] (neut. nom. sing.) --> _duckling_


----------

